# Started driving lessons.



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

I've put off learning to drive for so many years now because I was way to anxious. As long as I've had social anxiety I've been afraid of making any kind of mistake in front of other people. In school, college, and uni I would always do any and all work (where possible) at home and couldn't stand being seen to be working, potentially making mistakes, when other people were present. It's no wonder then that learning drive was such a way out prospect for me.

Anyway, I had my first driving lesson today! It was great. I said and did so many dumb things and it didn't phase me any more than it would a "normal" person I don't think. :boogie

Small talk with the instructor was somewhat awkward, but that wasn't the point anyway. And even still, it was above my average level of conversation. :yes


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Great job! I still haven't taken that big step of taking driving lessons. I'm too scared, haha. Sounds like you're going to do great.


----------

